# CGI script connected to database.  XML.



## brutfood (Apr 10, 2002)

I need a few leads to put me on the right track for this.

I have MacOS X.  I have Flash MX.  I have (and can program) Perl, and I have mySQL.  The Flash manual tells me that it's possible to get Flash actionscript to link to a server CGI script which talks to a database.  I'd love to try!  I'd like to be able to set-up, add entries, and make database enquires from Flash.

So how do I get all these things talking to each other?

I can get Flash and Perl to talk.  The bit that is most of a mystery to me is the protocol between the CGI script and database.  (I've used databases before - but not yet over the Internet).

Finally, I can get round this another way, but how do I write CGI scripts that manipulate XML?  I can get Flash to send and receive XML.  I tried finding something about XML in the documentation that comes with Perl - but couldn'd find anything.

Does Perl actually belong in this equation? - is there something I don't know?

I apologise for my ignorance.  Please help.

Daniel


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2002)

I recommend PHP for connecting to a MySQL Database and write out the XML to Flash.

You can write out XML with PHP just like you would write out HTML.

Look at http://www.flashkit.com , they have some Tutorials about these things. And a good site for everything php is http://www.php.net

Hope this helps!


----------



## brutfood (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks Tigger,

That's a good lead - I can see that I'll be spending some hours exploring the Flash Kit WEB site. 

Daniel


----------

